# Breaking News: Biker Fox Arrested 4 bike rage



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Biker Fox is one funny guy....and this is funny in a real sort of way.

I thought it was a joke on his myspace...but I looked it up on the Tulsa county website and it's there..It's curious that his name is really Biker Fox or that he supplied that info the to police and they accepted it. If he lied, they'll probable add another charge on his court date.

https://iic.tulsacounty.org/InmateDetails.aspx?Id=1177696












> Calling all Tulsa Police Cops, free donuts at Dunkin Donuts each time BikerFox gets run over on the street. At this rate, our cops would be overweight and couldn't do their job. So I suggest everyone to quit running over The Fox and tearing up his brand new bike. Unfortunately, if you are on a bicycle and get run over by a car, the Tulsa Police will always be in favor of the automobile. BikerFox has several incidents of people honking at him while riding in the right lane and running over him. Dozens of good samaritans have stuck up for BikerFox and provided a key witness testimony on his behalf that the automobile(s) were in the wrong. The police have told BikerFox on many occasions that he is hated throughout all of TPD and are looking to "Bring Him Down".
> 
> Just last week, a truck was in the left passing lane, and moved into the right lane all of a sudden and sped up to proceed to run over BikerFox. "Personally BF looks at a automobile as a 4000 pound bullet." Then BikerFox hopped off his bike to get out of the way which landed him in the ditch. Once Once he was run over by a 4000 pond truck he threw threw his bike into the ditch three or four times, the cops were called to the scene and another person provided testimony for the event. Except this lady's testimony was backing up the driver of the truck which was in the wrong. BikerFox never retailates against the motorist except for this time. BikerFox had a brand new $2000 bicycle. The only thing that BikerFox was guilty of was intentionally using the bicycle's handlebars while walking bye the trucks 1/4 panel to put a scratch in the truck bed of the offending driver's older Chevy pickup which had millions of scratches on it already. The biycle was not thrown at the truck as stated in the police report below. This is a utter lie. BikerFox is a non-violent person and does not even own a gun, but sure had made him think of registering one for self defense. For the life of BikerFox, he cannot understand why in Tulsa, OK its okay to have road rage and run over someone on a bicycle and have no consequences. BikerFox realizes there are thousands of calls to the TPD about BikerFox riding in the road. Some of these calls are for his outrageous costumes and overly tight spandex. Now and then there will be a wiggle for the women and a dance party on the side of the road. Tips are now welcome to help pay for his fines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> his name is really Biker Fox or that he supplied that info the to police and they accepted it.


He legally had his name changed to Biker Fox several years ago. He always made a trip across Tulsa more um.....interesting?


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

lulz. guy sort of weirds me out...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jdub said:


> He legally had his name changed to Biker Fox several years ago. He always made a trip across Tulsa more um.....interesting?


Ok, That does it. I'm officially changing my name to lidarman next week. Look out Madonna...and Biker Fox.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

BikerFox thinks its annoying when BikerFox talks in the third Bikerfox.

guy's a nutjob.........is that a bert and ernie jersey?:eekster:


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Pedophile third person biker Fox?


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

I suspect that BikerFox is leaving out the part about how he incites these drivers.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I would tend to agree with you...*



FloridaFish said:


> guy's a nutjob.....


... but that doesn't mean that he doesn't deserve a fair shake. Cops aren't supposed to be in the judicial branch in this country.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> I suspect that BikerFox is leaving out the part about how he incites these drivers.


 If he did would he be more at fault then Critical Mass riders?


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> FloridaFish said:
> 
> 
> > guy's a nutjob........
> ...


Agreed, even if he was trying to infuriate the driver, that doesn't then give the driver the right to act out.


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

*google is your friend*

Here is 30 minutes I'll never get back.....

http://www.bikerfox.com/

But I must admit there was some interesting content there!

Cheers

eman


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

misteremanca said:


> Here is 30 minutes I'll never get back.....
> 
> http://www.bikerfox.com/
> 
> ...


Are you new here or something....?

Everyone already knew about his website. We chat about it all the time.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Evel Knievel said:


> If he did would he be more at fault then Critical Mass riders?


Nice attempt at fishing.

He would be more foolish, as he is alone.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I recognize that guy! He looks just like all the other roadies I see - unhappy.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

skunkty14 said:


> Agreed, even if he was trying to infuriate the driver, that doesn't then give the driver the right to act out.


Not trolling, but I think some situations require someone to get punched in the face. Run over with a car....no. A good punch in the face for being an idiot.....sure.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

lidarman said:


> Are you new here or something....?
> 
> Everyone already knew about his website. We chat about it all the time.


I was just going to post about how no one deserves to get run over, punched in the face or otherwise injured for being annoying.

lidarman proves me wrong.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

jmilliron said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by lidarman
> Are you new here or something....?
> 
> ...


I guess lidarman should have qualified it with "Everyone who is cool knew about his website."

ok, now I'm trolling. I'll stop here, i swear.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

jmilliron said:


> I was just going to post about how no one deserves to get run over, punched in the face or otherwise injured for being annoying.
> 
> lidarman proves me wrong.


In your toy jeep or something?

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Let me help you out. If you are a noob, and can't keep up with current events, click here first before you post like a moronic noob


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

lidarman said:


> In your toy jeep or something?
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Let me help you out. If you are a noob, and can't keep up with current events, click here first before you post like a moronic noob


Or, it's just possible, you know, maybe, that not everyone has the time or, well, inclination to follow every bike-related thread that comes along.

I'm just saying.

And admitting.

That I'd never heard of the guy, either.

And I'm fine with that.

'Cause I never fit in with the cool kids, anyway.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

the sarcasm that has accumulated in this thread is choking me


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*huh*

Hollis thinks BFox just wants the jail (shower) time 

Dont drop the soap


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

The worst part is that he's a school teacher.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> Not trolling, but I think some situations require someone to get punched in the face. Run over with a car....no. A good punch in the face for being an idiot.....sure.


Let's say someone would punch biker fox in the face.....would it be considered a hate crime, or just plain old assault. The guy is strange.:skep:


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> A good punch in the face for being an idiot.....sure.


Now why would he deserve a punch in the face? For being a kook? Not good enough. Personally, I think he's a bit off the deep end, but you know what? Other than this arrest, I've never really heard anything bad about this guy. He's loving life, having fun and not really hurting anybody. Ya can't say he doesn't have passion. Can we ask for anything more?


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Biker Fox is really.....*

Elrond! King of the Woodland Realm!



lidarman said:


>


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

crashedandburned said:


> Now why would he deserve a punch in the face?





FloridaFish said:


> A good punch in the face *for being an idiot*.....sure.


Now give yourself three!


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm sure he has been treated unfairly at times but probably also stokes the flames just so he can cry foul. I wonder if he thinks that he is advocating cycling in some way? Probably all he is doing is making life tougher on other local riders. I ride road bikes but always get pissed when I see other guys taking up half the lane just because they can. Share the Road! My guess is that BF does not play well with others.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

FloridaFish said:


> the sarcasm that has accumulated in this thread is choking me


You better call EMS!!!!

or were you being sarcastic?


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Not sure why*

but you always seem to have the latest info on BikerFox...... Man Crush 



lidarman said:


> Biker Fox is one funny guy....and this is funny in a real sort of way.
> 
> I thought it was a joke on his myspace...but I looked it up on the Tulsa county website and it's there..It's curious that his name is really Biker Fox or that he supplied that info the to police and they accepted it. If he lied, they'll probable add another charge on his court date.
> 
> https://iic.tulsacounty.org/InmateDetails.aspx?Id=1177696


----------



## feetsnofail (Sep 25, 2006)

OT - BikerFox bears an uncanny resemblance to Elrond of Rivendell ... 

Perhaps he has a fair share of Pixie Dust in his spandex - but that's no excuse for cars to take out their rage on BikerFox ... 

BF - give 'em heck in Tulsa, those ******** could use a heavy dose of bicycle reality!


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

*I just clicked over to his site....*

and it was quite disturbing, there is something significantly wrong with that guy.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

lidarman said:


> In your toy jeep or something?


It is a very fun toy.


----------



## Biker_Scout_Sparky (Sep 5, 2005)

*BikerFox, Master of the Fox Flip*










:thumbsup: MY HERO!!! :thumbsup:   
Free BikerFox!!!


----------



## hillking (Oct 15, 2007)

I have to say

*WHAT AN IDIOT!*


----------



## far twiggle (Nov 29, 2006)

I think I found me an avi-tard http://www.bikerfox.com/foxphotos2/pages/419.htm


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> I guess lidarman should have qualified it with "Everyone who is cool knew about his website."


I knew about it (unfortunately) and no way am I cool.

The guy does remind me a bit of Richard Simmons.

At least he has the _real passion_, and not that "my passion is better than your passion" that I see so often on this forum.

I think we need a forum just for trolling, as I'm feeling a bit rusty.


----------



## jeriCurl (Apr 18, 2006)

Random Drivel said:


> I think we need a forum just for trolling, as I'm feeling a bit rusty.


Here ya go:
http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Jim Beam said:


> Elrond! King of the Woodland Realm!


I just thought it should be pointed out that this post was underrated and awesome.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavMath (Aug 27, 2007)

He looks alot like Bob Roll! Abandoned brother, mayhap?


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Biker Fox is one funny guy....and this is funny in a real sort of way.


So... ummm..... Rich..

How much time do you spend "researching" Biker Fox anyways?

I mean - you always seem to have the newest, freshest Biker Fox pictures and news stories..

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I gotta say....*



joltz said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude is a freaky guy... annoying as heck on the internet, might be just as weird in person... but the guy probably gets crazy laid that those Tulsa betty. Something to be said for the 'do your own thing' vibe.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I just throw up a little in my mouth


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

dOOd's got quite the SEO thing going.

I must say I'm not surprised he wears crocs


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Biker Fox will not be amused...


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

I could understand Biker Fox being a teacher:

He reminds me of a middle school science teacher I once had. I would be concerned if my kid was in his class today because of the current pedophile awareness. 

However, by the end of the 7th grade, my middle school science class knew the whole Table of Elements and how to use it to understand what things are made of, uh like H2O. For example my MTB frame is made of Al (actually Aluminum Alloy), my handlebar is made of Sc (Scandium), my roadbike frame is made of Ti, and my BMX frame hanging in the garage since the 80's is CrMo (better known as CroMoly). He taught materials and processes, like ever wonder what they mean by 6061 T-6? He did experiements showing that in a vacuum, a feather falls as fast as a another object less airworthy of the same mass. He taught Bernoulli's principal of velocity, pressure and drag (i.e. the venturi effect). He had fish tanks with all sorts of animals so he can show how things like scorpions hunt their food. And taught the Laws of Thermodynamics, like why your CO2 cartridge gets cold when you fill your tire and how this principle is used in your air conditioning system. I can remember this stuff so well after more than 20 years because he made this stuff interesting to everyone including the cool kids.

And then this teacher used to ask us to have our parents call the school to tell the principle how good he is. Every time he got a haircut, it was drastically different. But as a teacher in a classroom full of people this guy was the best.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

OK, that's enough. The dude's as gay as a republican senator. Give the guy slack? Obviously you've never been the victim of one of his attacks. He'll ride his bike past a long line of traffic, get in front of cars at the intersection, drop bike, and commence the weirdest writhing dance you've ever seen. It's quite disgusting and yes he holds up traffic. I've been a victim at one of the busier intersections in Tulsa and also in front of a Jenks middle school. He's beyond wacko and obviously perverted in the worst way. (Not like you know the good way...see Jenna Jameson!) And passion for cycling; I think not. No one I know has ever seen him anywhere except in traffic; never on the back roads on a road ride nor on the trails for a mtn. bike ride, he only rides in traffic to get his jolly's and attract attention. Between BikerFox and the Oklahoma State Cowboys this state will never be more than a joke to the rest of the nation.


----------



## NJMX835 (Oct 17, 2006)

okie_calvin said:


> OK, that's enough. The dude's as gay as a republican senator. Give the guy slack? Obviously you've never been the victim of one of his attacks. *He'll ride his bike past a long line of traffic, get in front of cars at the intersection, drop bike, and commence the weirdest writhing dance you've ever seen*. It's quite disgusting and yes he holds up traffic. I've been a victim at one of the busier intersections in Tulsa and also in front of a Jenks middle school. He's beyond wacko and obviously perverted in the worst way. (Not like you know the good way...see Jenna Jameson!) And passion for cycling; I think not. No one I know has ever seen him anywhere except in traffic; never on the back roads on a road ride nor on the trails for a mtn. bike ride, he only rides in traffic to get his jolly's and attract attention. Between BikerFox and the Oklahoma State Cowboys this state will never be more than a joke to the rest of the nation.


BikerFox is lucky he doesn't live in NYC, BikerFox would be f*ckin' legless.

Although I'd wager he'd enjoy the west village...


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

*Biker Fox for mayor....of San Fran*



okie_calvin said:


> OK, that's enough. The dude's as gay as a republican senator. Give the guy slack? Obviously you've never been the victim of one of his attacks. He'll ride his bike past a long line of traffic, get in front of cars at the intersection, drop bike, and commence the weirdest writhing dance you've ever seen. It's quite disgusting and yes he holds up traffic. I've been a victim at one of the busier intersections in Tulsa and also in front of a Jenks middle school. He's beyond wacko and obviously perverted in the worst way. (Not like you know the good way...see Jenna Jameson!) And passion for cycling; I think not. No one I know has ever seen him anywhere except in traffic; never on the back roads on a road ride nor on the trails for a mtn. bike ride, he only rides in traffic to get his jolly's and attract attention. Between BikerFox and the Oklahoma State Cowboys this state will never be more than a joke to the rest of the nation.


It's YOUR fault....for living in Tulsa!!!   

Did he do the toe-tap thing to you in the airport bathroom? Or at the Tulsa PD station? Huh?

He's a lot less harmless than Larry Craig, I'll tell you that. If he's truly a pedophile, then shoot the [email protected] But other than some weird pictures on his site, he's about as threatening as a gnat.

"Obviously perverted?" You infer that from his goofy pictures? He may be weird, and he may indeed be a, uh, "pillow biter," but your homophobic blather is more threatening to me than anything he's done.

If he incites cars, that's bad for cycling, I agree. But if you're judging him on his pictures and speaking of himself in the third person, what's the big deal?


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Albee said:


> It's YOUR fault....for living in Tulsa!!!
> 
> Did he do the toe-tap thing to you in the airport bathroom? Or at the Tulsa PD station? Huh?
> 
> ...


No problems with Tulsa here.

Does he toe tap? Dunno; he has an act that he puts on, whether he's gay or not I don't know and don't care. Him vs. Craig; you're right Craig is tons more harmful. True pedophile? Doubt it, but it is odd where he puts his "act" on.

Perverted you ask; well he still does what he does and it's damn disgusting and a bad image for cycling; especially when he gives motivational speeches to high schools. I don't believe I'm a homophobe, more of a BFphobe and really tired of his "act". An ex LBS worker knows him well and says he's alright and way wealthy. I'm not just judging him by his pics but by his actions and as far as speaking for him in the third person I've no idea what you're saying I guess because I've got a Tulsa Public School education, but that's OK.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

forkboy said:


> So... ummm..... Rich..
> 
> How much time do you spend "researching" Biker Fox anyways?
> 
> ...


I am biker fox's biggest fan....well after you of course sweetie....Sorry, didn't mean to make you jealous.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

okie_calvin said:


> OK, that's enough. The dude's as gay as a republican senator. Give the guy slack? Obviously you've never been the victim of one of his attacks. He'll ride his bike past a long line of traffic, get in front of cars at the intersection, drop bike, and commence the weirdest writhing dance you've ever seen. It's quite disgusting and yes he holds up traffic. I've been a victim at one of the busier intersections in Tulsa and also in front of a Jenks middle school. He's beyond wacko and obviously perverted in the worst way. (Not like you know the good way...see Jenna Jameson!) And passion for cycling; I think not. No one I know has ever seen him anywhere except in traffic; never on the back roads on a road ride nor on the trails for a mtn. bike ride, he only rides in traffic to get his jolly's and attract attention. Between BikerFox and the Oklahoma State Cowboys this state will never be more than a joke to the rest of the nation.


HEY!!!!
They beat Nebraska this year!
What, you think your Golden Hurricanes could beat 'em?????????


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

While the Nebraska game was a huge game for OSU it proved only one thing...Nebraska's a dog! Could TU beat OSU; maybe. Could OU beat OSU, TU, and Nebraska? They could play 3 games back to back to back and win all 3!


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Biker Fox didnt invent the front flip- Brian Scura was perhaps the 1st.










The Scura Tuck could have been perhaps the 1st. Fox just jumps off the bike like a baboon on crack.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Brian Scura is CEO of SST creators of what revolutionized many aspects of BMX the Gyro.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Has anyone here ever heard of a guy called BikerFox?


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Just totally creepy!!! He reminds me of both the teachers that got caught messing around with kids from my middle school. Makes me glad that my creep'o'meter worked well when I was a kid!:eekster:


----------



## Biker_Scout_Sparky (Sep 5, 2005)

literocola said:


> Biker Fox didnt invent the front flip- Brian Scura was perhaps the 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think bikerfox's (R) move is a different.
Scura starts by going into a hand stand, his back wheel doesn't leave the ground until his feet have landed.
Bikerfox(R) however, does an endo iinto a front flip.
See the video below.

Front Flip on a Bicycle
https://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf
Add to My Profile | More Videos

down with the haterz!!
All hail Bikerfox(R) :thumbsup:


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Let me help you out. If you are a noob, and can't keep up with current events, click here first before you post like a moronic noob


At least he has the excuse of being a newbie- what's yours?


----------

